# Mudding!!!!!



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

About a month ago we found this place where we could go mudding. Well, we decided to put it to use a couple of weeks ago. Here are some awsome pics. I also have a video of it but don't know how to get it on-line.

Here they are.

Me going through a nice deep hole.









Tidle Wave!!!!










My favorite Puddle.









MORE TO COME!!!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

My cosuin has more pictures and will post them in a few after he joins.


----------



## whyJ (May 1, 2002)

Hey, I am josh.

Here are some more pics.


----------



## Marble-eye (Apr 17, 2001)

hey dan...did you ever have any problems with your steering? i have that 2wd ranger and i got soooo much mud stuck on the inside of the rims that it put my tires off balance. anytime I would go 50 or over my truck would shake real bad..just wondering but those are some nice pics... is that a school in the background?






guns beer and rock'n'roll


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

First off all, it is a school in the background.

To answer your main question, now I have not had the problem.
My truck did shake when I reached 45 because one of the u-joints was going. it is fixed now.


----------



## maddogkelley (May 23, 2002)

you want to go off-roading with some mud mixed in, and don't mind driving north, let me know. I live in Bay City, and go trail riding in northern midland co. and gladwin co., mostly. some great trails up there. real muddy right now. went out saturday with a couple friends, it was great! bring a towstrap, you WILL get stuck in that s-10!

mdk


----------

